# Need a Transmission



## williamcr (Dec 8, 2011)

I was putting together my first Celtic pen the other day and in my ignorance I tried to press it together with the transmission in the pen and by pressing both couplers without the cap.  If any of you have tried this you would have discovered as I did that the transmission extends past the cap coupler so what I ended up with was a smashed transmission.  When the pen did not work right I looked up the assembly instructions and discovered my mistake but now I need a trasmission.  I looked for anywhere that sells just transmissions for a Celtic pen and could not find any.  Does anyone here know where I can get one or do I need to buy a new kit and use it for parts?


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Dec 8, 2011)

what kind of kit are you making


----------



## williamcr (Dec 8, 2011)

It is a Celtic Elegence pen kit.


----------



## Justturnin (Dec 8, 2011)

I would call the Vendor where you got it.  Many of them stock these spare part and many will replace it for free or a minimal cost.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Dec 8, 2011)

williamcr said:


> It is a Celtic Elegence pen kit.



Never heard of that one. but I have heard of a Sierra pen kit.   that is what you want.   So with that I would suggest that you go to the Want ad's and put in for a trade or willing to buy a Sierra Transmission for what you can.


----------



## Rick P (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a bunch of spare sierra parts if thats what will work? Send me a adress and I send it out.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jan 30, 2012)

I have extra Sierra transmissions, will gladly donate.  PM me if you need it.


----------



## ghostrider (Jan 30, 2012)

The Celtic Elegance is a kit that is exclusive to Wood N' Whimsies, and is basically like a Sierra/Wall Street II/Diplomat. It will probably use one of those transmissions. I checked the website and he doesn't appear to have those transmissions listed. I checked Exitics, and they have them. Don't know who else does, but I'm sure somebody.


----------

